# HMRC Letter - tax Underpaid



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've had one of these. They reckon I earned £26274 year 10-11 - I bloody wish.

I had 2 PAYE jobs at the time. 

BP I worked in and left on 6th November 2011 and Scottish Water started on 8th November.

BP Details on P45 say:
Total pay to date: 9118.07
Total tax to date: 851.60
Student Loan -14

Scottish Water P60 till April 11
Total Pay to Date: 7857.85
Total Tax: 1031
Student Loan -188

So whats my next steps here - where did they get my figure saying I've earned almost 10k more than I did that year.

This was the year I started my permanent job essentiallly.

Whats my next steps as they claim I owe them £1164.60


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

You need to contact them and tell them what your earnings actually were (do you have P60's or other statements that show total earnings pre tax from both employers?).

You then need to tell them all your earnings were declared as correct by your then employers through the tax year and tax system. make it *very* clear in your opinion any potential underpayment is due to HMRC's malpractice as in previous years when this has happened to the general public.

HMRC are theiving ***** and you need to make them realise you wont roll over especially where they have miscalculated.

Bottom line is they are trying to make out you non declared your full earnings as this gives them the ability to take (not claim) the 'underpaid' tax off you.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> They reckon I earned £26274 year 10-11 - I bloody wish.


That's less than the starting salary for their fast track scheme. 

I'd phone them up and then send them your P45 and P60.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

centenary said:


> You need to contact them and tell them what your earnings actually were (do you have P60's or other statements that show total earnings pre tax from both employers?).
> 
> You then need to tell them all your earnings were declared as correct by your then employers through the tax year and tax system. make it *very* clear in your opinion any potential underpayment is due to HMRC's malpractice as in previous years when this has happened to the general public.
> 
> ...


I've searched everything and can't find a P60 for that year from BP but I have one from April 08,09 and 10 but not April 11 so I don't think I ever got it and have forgot. Will the P45 be enough?

How can they say I've got income undeclared? Because I don't have any other jobs/streams of income.

I've done a few GBs on here which involved importing items but made no money on them - in fact overall I lost around £26 from them all!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> That's less than the starting salary for their fast track scheme.
> 
> I'd phone them up and then send them your P45 and P60.


I've done my tests and such but I think I'll be stuck with the water from years to come lol


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel your pain fella. I had one of these last year.

My sister-in-law received saying HMRC owed her £1700 and then two days later I had one saying I'd underpaid by £800.

Gutted - having to pay back £70 per month until March 2012.

Particularly annoyed as it resulted from a ****-up my organisation had made in miscalculating my tax.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

On phone now the guy says "theres another income there" I've only had 2 jobs, one finished before the other started.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Outcome: HMRC at their absolute best

"whats happened is there is someone with the same initials as you and the same date of borth and their income has gone on to yours"

I reckon I may have underpaid by £200 through no fault of my own - which I will protest when new calculation comes trhough.

Initials SIW born 01/01/87 - I'm sure there's a few in the UK! 

I'm am flaberghasted at how astoundingly incompetent that is.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I've had one of these. They reckon I earned £26274 year 10-11 - I bloody wish.
> 
> I had 2 PAYE jobs at the time.
> 
> ...


Did you get a P45 from BP? Thsi shoudl have gone to your new employer (SW) to put into their payroll and enter your year-to-date earnings and tax paid to date.

It sounds like BP _may_ not have processed you as a leaver correctly or SW have not entered your prior earnings correctly in their payroll system.

When they complete the tax year end this will have produced a total earnings and tax/NI payment record that they will have electronically transmitted to HMRC - I'd start with your current employer then contact BP as well.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

edit: just read your final post - glad its sorted - of a fashion


----------

